# active subwoofer



## asifqabil (Jun 7, 2009)

hi,
Is it possible to connect a active subwoofer to a power amplifier ?i have a behringer ep 400 amp and was wondering if it is possible to connect an active sub to the amp....

thanks


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

You had better give a bit more info. Do you mean output of sub to input of amp? or, the output of the amp to the sub? If the latter just make sure your sub has speaker input connections. then you can go from the sub to other speakers. Let us know. Dennis


----------



## asifqabil (Jun 7, 2009)

basically i want to connect from power amp output to subwoofer input....will this blow the speaker ?...i have an active sub rated at 150 watts...
i just dont want to blow anything up...

thanks


----------



## dgilme (Apr 1, 2009)

By active do you mean the sub you have already has an amp built in? If that is the case don't hook it up to an other amp there is no need.

If you mean you have an unpowered sub rated to 150 watts... still don't hook that to an ep4000 it will destroy your sub.


----------



## asifqabil (Jun 7, 2009)

it already has an amp built in


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

asifqabil said:


> it already has an amp built in


Then why do you want to use another?:scratchhead:

Kal


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

The quick answer is: No.


----------



## asifqabil (Jun 7, 2009)

thanx, i just wanted to know


----------

